# Tyre Dressing



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

I am after some tyre dressing but I dont like the shiny look you get off alot of tyre dressings

I am after a dark black matte look, any idea's of best brands would be great :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Zaino Z-16 Perfect Tyre Gloss for the win.

Despite the title, it gives a dark matte factory finish :thumb:


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

Tips said:


> Zaino Z-16 Perfect Tyre Gloss for the win.
> 
> Despite the title, it gives a factory finish dark matte finish :thumb:


you see my confusion now, I am new to detailing and i have been looking for a tyre dressing for a while but they all say either tyre sheen or high gloss :lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

It's a minefield out there - but this product produces a stunning matte finish, although you can add extra layers for more gloss :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Your standard bottle of Megs endurance gel is a tenner and Zaino Z-16 is £12.

Not alot of difference to pay if you want the matte look, and its the best smelling detailing product I've ever used :thumb:


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

was looking at the Megs but a lad at work says it leaves a shine, will have to get some Zaino thanks :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Megs Endurance leaves a glossy finish, so it's not what you require. 

I was pointing out the relative cost between the products to highlight the small difference between them. 

Zaino Z1-6 for the win :thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Valet pro Talos potectant is a good one. Tyres, interior and exterior trim, it does the lot. Just dilute it according to the finish you want, i always go for the matt finish myself. Great value and lasts well.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Gtech T1 is good for a soft sheen look, not to glossy. 
If you can get on with it Dodo do a tyre wax which is meant to be very natural looking, although I didn't get on with it others have had great results.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Another vote for Zaino Z16:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

chemical guys VRP


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Migliore- best I've tried out of 30 or so. :thumb:


----------



## Manny_VAG (Nov 30, 2011)

Tips said:


> Zaino Z-16 Perfect Tyre Gloss for the win.
> 
> Despite the title, it gives a dark matte factory finish :thumb:


+1, love the smell of it too


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Manny_VAG said:


> +1, love the smell of it too





Tips said:


> its the best smelling detailing product I've ever used :thumb:


I love the smell of Z-16 in the morning!


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

3m tyre restorer, gives a natural look to clean tyres.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

woodym3 said:


> 3m tyre restorer, gives a natural look to clean tyres.


+1 for this - very nice matte look


----------



## Jagnet (Dec 25, 2011)

Bromoco Rubber Dub is my preferred choice for the matte look. Very natural new tyre appearance and easy to apply, with no chance of sling :thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd recommend Zaino for your requirements.


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello mate i just got some dodo Tyromania
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/dodo-juice-tyromania-tyre-wax-180ml.php?manufacturers_id=47

I allso have Meguiars High Gloss Tyre gel but have to say that this seems easier to use

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/meguiars-high-gloss-tyre-gel/prod_103.html


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

FK108 topcote, nice satin finish and easy to use with a sponge or brush, plus no sling!!, take a look at this link..
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/finishkare-108as-top-kote-tire-dressing/prod_635.html

Kev


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Dodo-Juice Tyromania (Matte if left alone, satin if buffed.) is my favorite tyre 'dressing', followed by CarPro PERL Coat (A bit glossier than Tyromania, but still pretty subtle, and a better choice if your tyres are highly ribbed due to the consistency.). Both leave a nice, dark, dry finish, without the oily, wet-look gloss of popular solvent dressings like Meguiar's Endurance.

Tyromania is the most durable tyre 'dressing' I have ever used, and will last 2-3 months if layered on a daily driver, no matter the weather conditions. Even with just one coat you should still expect at least a month. It's pretty unique in application, and takes a bit of getting used to, but you'd be hard pressed to find a better tyre product. PERL is another good product that I've been playing around with recently, and whilst it isn't as durable as Tyromania, it'll still hold up to weathering better than most products. PERL needs a bit of heat to 'cure', which means you either need warm weather or a heat gun to get it working properly, but otherwise it's a nice product. 

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Concours bright tyre is very good and has a nice satin finish with pretty good durability


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

To make tyre gel less shiney leave 5 minutes then buff off the excess with an old MF for a matt finish.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

PERL produces a nice finish if sprayed and wiped with mf - I put some on 2 weeks ago (just one coat) and still looks great


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

DasArab said:


> To make tyre gel less shiney leave 5 minutes then buff off the excess with an old MF for a matt finish.


I'll try that technique with Gtechniq T1 - I love the durability of it, but would rather have a matter finish.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

This is one coat of PERL at 1-1


----------



## aygoblue123 (Jan 25, 2012)

Another option: meguiars endurance high gloss tyre protection is long lasting and smells fantastic


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

woodym3 said:


> 3m tyre restorer, gives a natural look to clean tyres.


+ 1 It's also very reasonably priced.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I have been using AG which did not last very long,now onto Megs and see if this is any better, the end result looks good and PERL was on my future list as well.

Painted the megs on with a cut down paint brush, with very good results, see how long this lasts.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Davemm said:


> This is one coat of PERL at 1-1


Thats a very nice satin finish


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

it does leave a very nice finish with one coat, glos can be increased with more layers if needed. 

its going to take a lot for me to swap from perl as its so easy mess free and cheap in the long run


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

amiller said:


> Migliore- best I've tried out of 30 or so. :thumb:


I'd recommend Migliore too, leaves a good "new" look. It's a shame it's shot up in price since I last bought it (still about £11 in the USA though!).

http://www.migliorewax.com/tireglaze.html


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Another vote for 3m tyre restorer, matt black brand new tyre look. At only £5-£6 its a bit of a bargain


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Epsuma RD50.


----------

